# Por que el amplificador se calienta demasiado cuando no tengo puesto audio?



## sprenc (Jul 4, 2013)

Hola buena tarde


sucede que tengo un amplificador con stk sencillo stereo, pero cuand*o* lo enciendo le bajo el*_*potenciometro a cero, o*_*sea tod*o* el volumen bajo y se calienta como si estuviese trabajando, he visto otros stk que no se calientan estando en volumen totalmente en cero y estan frios hasta solo *qu*e se ponga musica.
bueno espero sus respuestas ya que nos seran de mucha ayuda no creen ?, un saludote. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2013)

Puede estar oscilando , le pusiste el filtro ?

Poné el circuito que estás usando y foto de la plaqueta !


----------



## zopilote (Jul 4, 2013)

Tu stk esta nuevito y recien salido del horno (calientito) y no desea que le molesten (pirata).


----------



## sprenc (Jul 4, 2013)

es un stk  4142ii, si le coloque la red de zobel, puede que esa eso, thx por la.ohservacion, al.segundo usuario, uumm no viene al caso responderte pero ok, el amplificador es directo de sanyo antes me aguantado ciertas temperaturas, esto se da hasta en piratas, es lo bueno de estar a lado de ee.uu consigues cada maravilla


----------



## zopilote (Jul 4, 2013)

Eso es asombroso, yo no he visto ningun original hace ya casi mas de 20 años, y tu lo consiges como en botica.


----------



## sprenc (Jul 5, 2013)

Deja de eso no es que no sean originales, sino que ahi varias empresas maquiladoras que por medio de esta patente se lo fabrican a sanyo bajo licencia, es como lacoste le fabrican en china y en argentina, ahi lo ke dependera es la calidad y lo que estas dispuesto a pagar, este amplificador lo konsegui directo de una tienda de partes en TX y por supuesto que me costo 12 usd los ahi alemanes de 15 y 20, y son mejores a mi parecer, los chinos desde 3 y 4 usd, jaja


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 5, 2013)

Amigo, pregunto, el amplificador es un desarrollo nuevo?, reparado?, o bien es un equipo que ha funcionado correctamente en algun momento?. La temp. se eleva aun mas cuando esta en trabajo?.
Bueno, puede haber varias causas, por ejem: 
 1) Si la alimentacion es simetrica, puede que las ramas esten desbalanceadas.
 2) La corriente de bias esta algo elevada. 
 3) Algun condensador con fugas, etc.


----------



## papu (Jul 5, 2013)

Hola, estoy deacuerdo con gudino,tube el mismo problema con varios stk, uno lo solucione cambiando los capacitores electroliticos (al parecer uno en fuga) y otro era el mismo stk...


----------



## sprenc (Jul 9, 2013)

gudino y papo si gracias era el bias estaba algo elevado eso era.todo, saludotes.


----------

